# Warning About Prong Collars



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I want to start off and say I love my prong collar but I want to share a story of what happened to me. I was walking my dog bunny last summer and had her on leash. She was wearing her prong collar. I live in Ottawa and we have a bike path that runs through a farming area called the Experimental Farms. I was walking along the bike path with her and decided to give her more leash to explore. She was sniffing the wire fence that runs along the path when she somehow got her prong collar stuck in the wire. She immediately panicked and began pulling, twisting, etc.... She was so panicked and the prongs were so entangled that I couldn't get her free because I just wasn't strong enough. She was literally choking herself. I was fortunate that a cyclist happened to be riding towards us and he stopped to help me. It took the two of us to free her. I was so scared because if he hadn't happened to be riding by I have no idea what would have happened. 2 prongs were completely warped and no longer usable. The had to be removed from the collar and replaced. 

I just wanted to share this story as a warning to be careful and supervise your dog when he/she is wearing a prong collar. I often see people let their dogs free at the dog park and keep the prong collars on. The collar could get snagged on something or another dog could chip their teeth on it while playing. I've heard too many stories so I hope this is helpful to someone.

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Absolutely, prongs should only be worn when actively training or during walks and should always be removed if a person isn't attached to it by a leash. We should all also make sure the prong is properly fitted. It should be tight up around the ears and only loose enough to get one finger under a link. A loose prong is ineffective and more likely to get caught on something.

Thanks for you sharing your story. It must have been scary for you and your dog. Glad it turned out ok.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Absolutely, prongs should only be worn when actively training or during walks and should always be removed if a person isn't attached to it by a leash.
> 
> Thanks for you sharing your story. It must have been scary.
> 
> I do have a question though. Was the prong fitted properly? A prong collar should be tight up around the ears and only loose enough to get one finger under a link. I'm not trying to ruin your story, just having trouble picturing how a properly fitter prong could get caught on a fence unless her head was through the fence.


Yes, it was fitted properly but she stuck her head through the fence. Happened so quickly I just didn't react fast enough.

That's another great tip though! I often see dogs wear these collars and they are WAY too loose. Have a professional help you fit them if you don't know how they should fit. We had our private trainer help fit Bunny's prong collar.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They have prongs with "quick releases" now.

Sprenger Neck Tech Prong Collar with Quick Release

or buckles

http://www.dogsportgear.com/-Herm-Sprenger-Stainless-Steel-Prong-Collar-wNickel-Snap_p_106.html


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The problem with the quick releases is often they release a bit too quickly, when you don't want them to. Any sort of snap or clasp is a weak spot in the collar, and prone to wearing out or gumming up over time which can lead to the collar popping off. Several of the styles also interfere with the proper action of the collar, removing much of it's effectiveness and utility.

This story is a great reminder that training collars are for training and shouldn't be worn for free time or when the dog is unsupervised. And even when used with a leash and under supervision, fluke situations like this one with the fence can still happen. So glad it worked out ok in this case.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

fuzzybunny said:


> Yes, it was fitted properly but she stuck her head through the fence. Happened so quickly I just didn't react fast enough.


I changed my original post to just point out the tip instead of being directed to you.  (in case anyone was wondering why the quote didn't match my post)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story & glad your girl is ok. I so appreciate when people share stories like this because I never forget. It's nice to hear that strangers still help out, the guy that stopped was awesome.

Chris, I remember you posting before about prong collars with quick release's & how they create a weak point in the collar. I kept this in mind when we bought our first one.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Do any of you think that getting the nylon covers for prong collars that Pikoda sells would help keep them from hanging up on things?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've seen dogs playing with each other while wearing prong collars. So easy to get caught on a tooth or the other dog's tags.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a well fitted prong with quick release and a dominant dog collar (from Leerburg) attached to the leash as well in case the prong opens accidentally.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> This story is a great reminder that training collars are for training and shouldn't be worn for free time


I am guilty of both of these. 



Caledon said:


> I've seen dogs playing with each other while wearing prong collars. So easy to get caught on a tooth or the other dog's tags.


I take my dog to the beach, when we get there I walk him with his prong and I dont take him off leash until I can scan the area and make sure there are no people or other dogs. When I take him off leash, I do not take off his prong. He runs around with his prong on and when I see another person or dog I attach his leash again. I only keep his prong on if we are at the beach or at a field/park/forest. If I am at a friends house or my house and he is playing with other dogs, I do not have his prong on.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story. I use prong collars on multiple dogs but for distinct training purposes under close supervision (basically, the dog is heeling or we're working on something specific). One of my prongs does have a quick release. I've never had it come apart at the quick release but I have had prong collars come apart at the links, never during training but if I crate the dog with the prong still on (b/c he's taking another turn later) and the dog scratches his neck he can sometimes knock the links apart. In cases where safety is an issue, I double rig. For instance last night I was working my dog doing suit work on a decoy that is new to my dog. I didn't want any chance of issues if for whatever reason the prong came apart (which it never has), so to be safe I attached the leash to the prong's ring AND the Fursaver.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Del said:


> Do any of you think that getting the nylon covers for prong collars that Pikoda sells would help keep them from hanging up on things?


No, because the prongs are still the same. If the dog slides through a fence opening and the prong itself gets caught, you're in the same situation. The issue is going in reverse and a nylon cover won't help that. I've never had my dog get caught in a fence but I did have one get caught on a wire crate recently.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have used a quick release in training when I forgot mine at home (I personally do not use the quick release) and have not had a problem with it, but like I said, I have only used the quick release a few times.

I have had a regular prong come apart on me at the links like Lies on two occassions - both times the prong was fitted correctly (one was a petstore brand and the other was my HS). Luckily my dog has great recall because we were next to an expressway when it happened once.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree I was out walking my two dogs both wearing their prong collars and walking in the heel position. We were walking in a large field that allows off leash dogs. A large doberman was running free in the field and decided to come run right at my guys (not meanly but in a playing mode) ended up misjudging its speed and distance to my dogs and pretty much head on collided into my male. His prong collar and this off leash dobermans prong collar some how tangled and my male and this other dog were attached to eachother by their necks. They both did a show of growling and the doberman freaked out and started jumping around which ended up popping my dogs prong off. Luckily my male listened to his sit and stay command while this doberman (whos owner was on the far end of the field) ran around my male thinking it was a game. I quickly reattached my males collar and took both my dogs back the other way and went home.
**Luckily neither dog was hurt and the owner just apologized saying his dog runs ro fast for him to keep up. I said I'd be careful bc other dogs might not react so well be attached at the neck with another dog and that he should think about taking his prong off when letting the dog run free in a field.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have used a quick release in training when I forgot mine at home (I personally do not use the quick release) and have not had a problem with it, but like I said, I have only used the quick release a few times.
> 
> I have had a regular prong come apart on me at the links like Lies on two occassions - both times the prong was fitted correctly (one was a petstore brand and the other was my HS). Luckily my dog has great recall because we were next to an expressway when it happened once.


I have had a prong come apart three times in 2+ years of using one - first time dog went running aroundbut came back. Other two times couldn't run as we had the often mentioned backup leather collar attached to the prong.

No prong should ever be used without a backup safety collar (in my opinion).


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> The problem with the quick releases is often they release a bit too quickly, when you don't want them to. Any sort of snap or clasp is a weak spot in the collar, and prone to wearing out or gumming up over time which can lead to the collar popping off. Several of the styles also interfere with the proper action of the collar, removing much of it's effectiveness and utility.
> 
> This story is a great reminder that training collars are for training and shouldn't be worn for free time or when the dog is unsupervised. And even when used with a leash and under supervision, fluke situations like this one with the fence can still happen. So glad it worked out ok in this case.


This is exactly what happened to me last fall when Brutus was a year old. We were working hard with him on his no chasing training when we came across a squirrel. He decided to chase it and the prong opened! The squirrel ran up a tree, and he did return to me-but what a scare.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a herm neck tech with quick release. Release has never failed, and if you handle a neck tech you'll understand why the links will never fail


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

codmaster said:


> I have had a prong come apart three times in 2+ years of using one - first time dog went running aroundbut came back. Other two times couldn't run as we had the often mentioned backup leather collar attached to the prong.
> 
> No prong should ever be used without a backup safety collar (in my opinion).


I agree.

I use a martingale now as a backup or my fursaver.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't always use a backup, but generally I'm using a prong in a training situation, so if it popped off it would be like me dropping my toy or dumbbell. Oopsies, no biggie. If it's a situation where the prong is necessary for control, then yes by all means attach the leash to a slip collar or Fursaver as well.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

What timing. Just a couple of days ago I was making a long walk from the car to a new training field. Part of the walk is near a few dog runs, with one run being large and having livestock type fencing. There was a friendly dog in the large run and my dog stuck his head through the wire to greet the dog (bad handling on my part :blush and his collar became stuck. Fortunately I realized this immediately, probably before he even did, so I quickly acted before he could become frantic. Still, it took me a good minute to get enough slack in the collar that I could remove it and that was with a calm dog. The link that was stuck is now a garbled mess and I'm going to have to cut it off.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, got a question for you guys. My Bernese Mountain Dog is a 22 month old male and weighs in at 126 lbs. I exercise him 2 miles every other day with the 4 wheeler at 10mph, so he is in absolutely hard wonderful condition. 
Unfortunately when gaiting in the ring, he can literally pull me all over with just a regular 'show choke"... Do you think a prong collar would work for him to teach him to go easy without pulling while I am gaiting him for the ring? Of course I would not show with it, but wondering if that would give me more control easier than just pulling on him to try to get him to slow down. He is a happy goofy dog and you could probably chop his head off and he would just continue to wag his tail.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't think you are able to use a prong collar in the show ring - ck with AKC (or which ever org you show under), but I don't believe it is allowed.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

No, I meant for training at home. Of course you can't use them in AKC, I believe they are not even allowed in the show grounds. I just meant for a good training tool at home to get him used to not being able to pull me.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, now my next question. Where is the best place to buy a prong collar, a BIG one? Any used ones for sale that someone here might have?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

wyominggranda, measure your dogs neck just below the ears where the prong would fit? Curious...  Best brand for prong imo is herm springer-NOT the quick release though....

Prong collars are pretty cheap. I'd go with new  remember it is a tool, not a miracle!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

If you can wait for it to be shipped, PetEdge.com has the cheapest HS prongs that I have seen.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

His measurement behind his ear is 24"... will check on petedge.
Oh I know its a tool, my shoulder is about torn up and I figure a prong collar will help him to realize he can't pull me so much. He can bull his way through a regular choke collar. all with a wagging tail and a smiling mouth.
thanks guys. I will have to order on online, otherwise I would have to drive 110 miles one way to a town with any stores in it.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

in MY experience, it did not teach my dogs not to pull.... because they ended up respecting the equipment ... not me lol

It took me working with them with their normal collars in different situations.

BUT its definately worth a shot, and i do love my prong collars!


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> If you can wait for it to be shipped, PetEdge.com has the cheapest HS prongs that I have seen.


Sorry to drag up an olde post like this, but it shows something I think a lot of potential buyers should know about the collars they're buying and the prices they're paying. It shouldn't put you off your preferred online retailer but if you're shopping it'll help you compare like for like.

Just picked a sample collar and a 15" factory listed 2.25mm collar is sold as a 12" collar, there's also a 3.8mm (?) at 20" which should be a 4.0mm collar at 25", both are the factory stock size with 3 links removed.

I can't speak for the 'other' brands because they're churned out in China with one spec and the company 'own branding' them picks the final size, but with HS the manufacturer's sizes are available in their catalogue which can be accessed online with a 3 word search..... There's no need to hide any of this info and it's not hard to find.

So, is there a bargain here?

The 2.25mm "12 inch" collar is priced $15.99 if you want a single collar. Not a bad price I'll admit, but for a 15" collar with 3 links removed.

What's the cost for the original size then? Well, as it happens you can buy a 3 pack of links for $5.25...which means it's a 15" collar for a total of $21.24.

If you believe their SSP the price would be $37.98... I wish 


Obviously I have a vested interest in this area, but I like to see information freely available with no frills and no gimics, this is a good one to watch out for and can save you a fortune in subsequent orders for extra links, and time wasted with a collar at the wrong size while waiting for those links. Sometimes it's more cost effective to buy a longer collar and take links out than a shorter collar and add links in.


regards,

LMD



*cough* $13.32 *cough*


----------

